# kostenlose DEMO-Übersetzung/ LESEPROBE zu Wörterbuch englisch Mechatronik



## Wagner (12 März 2011)

KLAPPENTEXT unter:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3000290990







ISBN 9783000290992; Preis 12,95 euro; Verlag Lehrmittel-Wagner:

CD-ROM

Wortschatz-Uebersetzungen (60000 Fachbegriffe) fuer Kfz-Mechatroniker /
Mechatronik-Ingenieure / Elektroniker / IT-Systemelektroniker / Industriemechaniker / Maschinenbau-Techniker

Deutsch - Englisch.
Technisches Englisch - Deutsch





*LESEPROBE / Demo der Fachausdrücke:

EXAMPLES-TECHNICAL TERMS of robotics :*

Woerterbuch-Fachwörter aus der Robotertechnik -- technical terms / words of robotics


*Ablegeposition {Robotertechnik} deposit position

absetzen {Robotertechnik} set down, to

Absolutbewegung {Robotertechnik} absolute motion

Absolutkoordinaten {Robotertechnik} absolute coordinates

Absolutposition {Robotertechnik} absolute position

Abwärtsbewegung [Roboterarm] {Robotertechnik} down motion

Achsantrieb {Robotertechnik} axis drive

Achskorrektur {Robotertechnik} axis correction

Achsmitziehen {Robotertechnik} axis drag

Adaptionsfähigkeit {Robotertechnik} adaptability

adaptive Steuerung {Robotertechnik} adaptive control
Adaptive Steuerung {Robotertechnik} adaptive control

aktivieren {Robotertechnik} activate, to

akustische Programmierung {Robotertechnik} acoustic programming
Akustische Programmierung {Robotertechnik} acoustic programming

Akustischer Sensor {Robotertechnik} acoustic sensor
akustischer Sensor {Robotertechnik} acoustic sensor

Anfahren und Speichern {Robotertechnik} teaching by leading

Anfangspunkt {Robotertechnik} initial point

Antennensensor {Robotertechnik} antenna sensor

Antriebsebene {Robotertechnik} actuator level

Arbeitsarm {Robotertechnik} slave arm

Arbeitsfunktion {Robotertechnik} working function

Arbeitsorgan {Robotertechnik} effector

Arbeitspunkt {Robotertechnik} operating point

Arbeitsraum {Robotertechnik} workspace

Arbeitssicherheit bei Robotern {Robotertechnik} working safety at robots

Arbeitszyklus {Robotertechnik} work cycle

Armkonfiguration {Robotertechnik} arm configuration

Armsegment {Robotertechnik} arm segment

Armstellung {Robotertechnik} arm position

Armstruktur {Robotertechnik} arm structure

Auditiver Sensor {Robotertechnik} audible sensor
auditiver Sensor {Robotertechnik} audible sensor

Auf-Zu-Steuerung {Robotertechnik} bang-bang control

Aufnahmepunkt {Robotertechnik} pickup point

Aufwärtsbewegung {Robotertechnik} up motion

Auge-Hand-Koordination {Robotertechnik} eye-hand-coordination




*


BESCHREIBUNG:

(Car tech for you - Fach-Übersetzungen Wörterbuch Technik /Kfz-Elektronik / Maschinenbau / Anlagenbau Fachwörter BasicWords Kraftfahrtechnik Elektronik Computertechnik Autoelektrik Autoelektronik Motormanagement Fahrsicherheitssysteme)



Das Computer-Woerterbuch bietet dem Lernenden / Azubi / Ingenieur / Uebersetzer die Möglichkeit 60000- Fachbegriffs-Uebersetzungen und ähnliche
Fachausdrucks-Wortzusammensetzungen zu finden.

Vorteil gegenüber einem Buch:

Man kann für den Fachunterricht spezifische Fachwoerter auswählen. Über die
Tastenkombinationen Control C und Control V sind diese dann beispielsweise in Word und Excel einbindbar.

Auf Geschäftreisen kann man Fachbegriffe mit dem Laptop nachschlagen oder einfach nur lernen bzw. ueben.

Beispielsweise für die Berufsausbildung zum Industriemechaniker (Technisches Englisch einbinden) wurden auch umfangreiche Begriffe zur Fertigungstechnik, Metallurgie und Mechanik eingepflegt.

(Fachgebiete:

Informationstechnik, Mechanik, Kfz-Elektronik, Pneumatik,Hydraulik,
Metallurgie, Automobil-Technik, Fertigungstechnik, Maschinenbau, Antriebstechnik, Datentechnik, Roboter-Technik, Handhabungstechnik,Telekommunikation, Elektrotechnik).





ZUM AUTOR:

Der Buchautor Markus Wagner (Dipl.-Ing. (FH) Elektrotechnik) ist freiberuflich als

Technischer Autor tätig.

Er betreibt eine Technische Redaktion für das Erstellen von Technischen

Bedienungsanleitungen und Übersetzungen (Elektronik, Maschinenbau, Mechatronik,

Elektrotechnik.)

Herr Wagner entwickelt hauptsächlich LEHRMITTEL für die Technische Berufsausbildung / Industrie / Weiterbildung / Schulung / Qualifizierung.

Schwerpunkt:

Lernsoftware / Woerterbuch Technisches Englisch fuer Kfz-MECHATRONIKER / Elektroniker / IT-Systemelektroniker / Industriemechaniker / Automatiker /Ingenieure.





Impressum:
Lehrmittel-Wagner

http://www.englisch-woerterbuch-mechatronik.de/

Technischer Autor Dipl.-Ing. (FH), Elektrotechnik Markus Wagner

Im Grundgewann 32a

Germany - 63500 Seligenstadt

USt-IdNr: DE238350635

Tel.: 06182/22908

Fax: 06182843098









(speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen, SPS, Feldbusse, Erlernen Vertiefen Üben, Studentenrabatt, Preisnachlass, Schülerversion, Tiefpreis, dictionary technical english mechatronics /of drives, language translation, Fach-Englisch, Fachunterricht, Sprachensoftware, Vokabel, Fach-Wortschatz, Basis-Vokabular, Fremdsprache, Englisch-Unterricht, Englisch-Fachbuch, Ausbildungsmittel- Mechatroniker, Uebersetzer, Fach- Uebersetzung, Lexikon, mechatronische Systeme bzw. mechatronic systems, ausbildung, buecher,
einfuehrung, einstieg, elektroniker, englisch, englisch-azubis, englisch-berufsschule, englisch-biegen, englisch-bohren, englisch-elektroniker, englisch-fraesen, englisch-ingenieure, englisch-schweißen, englischbuch, englische-begriffe, englischunterricht, fachbegriffe, fairer-preis, fertigungstechnik, grundlagen, industriemechaniker, informationstechnik, international, isbn-3000290990, isbn-9783000290992, it-systemelektroniker, kfz, kfz-elektronik, kfz-technik, kfz-technischen-Übersetzer, kraftfahrzeug-technik, kraftfahrzeugmechatroniker, kraftfahrzeugtechnik, kraftfahrzeugwesen, lehrmittel, lernsoftware, lesetipp, maschinenbau, mechanik, mechatroniker, metallurgie, nachschlagewerke, neu-mechatronik, neuerscheinung-2009, sprachen, sprachensoftware, technisches, technisches-woerterbuch, uebersetzer, uebersetzung, uebersetzungs-software, verlag-lehrmittel-wagner, vokabeln,
vokabular, woerterbuch, wortschatz).


----------

